# 7mm stw



## b.butch (Jan 6, 2008)

where do i start to look to get one


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Are you sure that's what you want? Have you ruled out the 7mm RUM?


----------



## b.butch (Jan 6, 2008)

no looking at that and the 300RUM might be more than i need a 300 or 7mm rem mag might be all i need have 308 want a lil more for big whitetail and elk 400 and more yard what u think


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

You would be better served with a 338 in my opinion, as the 7MMSTW and some of the other Rem magnums seem to be destined to fade away. The three people I know that have the STW all are complaining of finding brass already.

But if you really want one, I would start on Gunbroker and also put the word out at some of the gun stores in your area.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

The reason I asked is you can load a 7mm RUM to be a STW if you wish....but not the other way around. I have a 7mm RUM that was made before Remington standardized the cartridge because I like the sectional density and slightly less recoil compared to the big .30's. I also have a .338 Win Mag, but those two rifles have two totally different purposes to me.

You should be able to find a new 7mmRUM anywhere, or have any long action 700 with a magnum boltface re-barreled for either that or a 7mmSTW for slightly less than the cost of a new rifle.

Good luck!


----------



## ndm (Jul 22, 2007)

I would not even consider any 7 other than the 7mm Rem Mag, unless you reload. Who knows if the STW, WSM, RUM, or RCM will be around in 10 years. Many good cartridges have fallen by the way side over the years. If you buy one start stockpiling brass.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I don't know why anyone would shoot a rifle without loading their own ammo! 

I shoot my RUM so seldom 100 pcs of brass will most likely last my lifetime. After load development, how many times is a big game rifle shot a year anyway? If I shoot a half a box a year, which I bet is close to an average for an elk rifle, I might be out of brass in slightly more than 50 years! :wink:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Many custom gun guys make the STW. I have no idea why that isn't a more popular caliber. It is by far one of the best rounds. The Balistics on it is amazing. You won't have a problem finding shells for it. You may just have to buy a few boxes at a time. I would recomend reloading them however.

I think Remington makes one, but I can't remember the model.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I love mine. My only complaint is I tube life. I started with a 7mm Rem Mag and had it re-chambered so I do not know how many rds were threw the tube when I started. I shoot mine very hard. My Grandpa and two of his friends also shoot it. They are all hammers. I read that a match shooter has over 1,000 threw his tube and it still shots good enough for competition. 
All of use shoot 140gr X bullets. They do a number on ELK and deer. I am the only one of us 4 that shoots the 140gr Nosler BT round also. I have my gun sighted in at 300yds and on 9X on my scope were the duplex gets large again that is the 550yd zero.

Brass will always be available look at all of the calibers they do not make guns for now. If all else fails just get 8mm Rem mag brass and neck it down. Then you will have STW brass. Loaded ammo maybe hard to get in the future. If you load your own then who cares.


----------



## b.butch (Jan 6, 2008)

thanks for all the info how much kick does it have is the recoil bad


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I don't notice a difference between that my 270 WSM, 300 WSM, or .338. I guess unless you are shooting box after box on a bench it isn't a big deal. If need be spend $100 and get a sims recoil pad put on it.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I would put a muzzle brake on that kind of gun and recoil would be like a 30/06 or less. Just a little louder but it's so loud already who cares.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I have one on mine as it started life as a "mountain" rifle. My Grandpa has a gun that is about 12 to 13lbs. I have also shot a Ruger #1 that was rechambered he also had a break on it and it was pleasant to shoot. If you do not like kick get one. I wear one earplug (right ear). I almost always have time to push in my left before I shoot and if not it is facing away from the muzzle.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

My Winchester 700 classic Laredo STW is heavy enough with the bull barrel that it is a pleasure to shoot. I don't think I'd ever hunt with a rifle with a muzzle break on it. My hearing is bad enough already - they are much too loud. You younger guys should make sure to protect your hearing as much as possible or you'll end up like me at 47 with hearing loss and tinnitus.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I can't even notice a difference in noise between my guns without a break and my .338 with one. They all sound about the some. Even under a tin roof the .338 is the same.


----------



## ndm (Jul 22, 2007)

MOB,

I'm with you brother, great post. Young guys protect your ears! My ears ring all the time. You get very few chances to learn your lesson, if you don't one day you too will be screwed.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

hunt4P&Y said:


> I can't even notice a difference in noise between my guns without a break and my .338 with one. They all sound about the some. Even under a tin roof the .338 is the same.


If you can't hear any difference, you must be wearing great ear protection - good job man.

ndm
I know what you mean, my ears ring all the time too. It sucks bad. I don't really notice it until I'm in a quiet place, like a deer stand or anywhere quiet, then it's really annoying. I have to have the TV up loud enough to overcome the ringing, or I can't hear what's said. Why do the TV stations turn up the volume on almost every commercial? That should be illegal, I have the volume where I can hear it, then a commercial comes on and almost knocks you off your chair it's so loud.


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

I ordered an STW out of remingtons custom shop and I loved the gun and caliber but when ordering the gun I over looked the fact that remington wouldn't make this gun with out the muzzle brake on it, so I got rid of it.

After reading this topic I realized that I still have rounds that my hunting partner hand loaded for me and empty brass. If some body wants it make me any offer and it's yours.

This is what I have left.
57 rounds- (46) of them 140 grain and (11) 160 grain
*loaded with 82 gr. of H1000 powder
*Fed. 215 primer
*sierra Game King
* 47 empty brass

Sorry if this is breaking forum rules


----------



## Brad from ND (Jan 23, 2007)

ND Decoy

Is the brass once fired? I'm building a 257 STW and having a tough time finding brass. They only make seasonal runs of it and everyone seems to be out right now. Shoot me a PM and maybe we could work something out.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I don't want to burst anyone's bubble, but it isn't legal to sell hanloaded ammo.


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up, I did not know that you couldn't do that. Hell I'll just give them away then. I'd rather see some body get some use out of them than just sitting on my bench.

Bassnman- Yes the brass has only been fired once. I bought it all as new.

The rounds that I have I had most of it loaded for deer (140 gr.) but I did load some for elk (160 gr.). Both rounds are have worked great for me. I dumped one bull 411 yards. He took 2 small steps and tipped over.

I really how flat and fast this caliber shoots.


----------



## Brad from ND (Jan 23, 2007)

Where are you located. I'm in Fargo, ND. If no one else is interested, I do know 3 other guys that have 7 STW and could find a home for the loaded ones too. Let me know. If you think it's fast to begin with, neck it down to 257. 3950 fps with 100 gr and 3750 with 110 Accubonds. With a zero at 100 yds, the maximum point blank range is 456 yds. There's no need to worry about holdover!


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Is it illegal to sell handloaded ammo in ND?


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I believe that would be a yes. It is federally regulated, not state.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Csquared said:


> I don't know why anyone would shoot a rifle without loading their own ammo!
> 
> I shoot my RUM so seldom 100 pcs of brass will most likely last my lifetime. After load development, how many times is a big game rifle shot a year anyway? If I shoot a half a box a year, which I bet is close to an average for an elk rifle, I might be out of brass in slightly more than 50 years! :wink:


  Oh, oh, you might be worried about me. I have 500 brass for my 300 Win mag, and I have loaded them so many times I had to throw away half last night when I was checking them. I purchsed a 308 because I was afriad I was going to wear out my 300. I'll also go through 500 rounds a year of 405 gr cast pushed at over 1800 fps in my falling block 45/70. I just enjoy tripping the trigger on something with some omph. My hot 45/70's, some to 2000 fps get used up on gophers and jacks.

I purchased a 300WSM and am worried about brass ten years down the road. The advise about getting a standard cartidge is good advise.


----------



## lecub (Mar 14, 2003)

I had a custom 30 stw made up for long range shooting, 180 grain bullets, with 84 gr. of reloader 22 3350fps at the muzzle. as far as brass as long as 8mm rem or 300H&H no problem. and yes brake is needed.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Guys, I would love for someone to show me I'm wrong, but I cannot think of any laws that prevent any of us here from selling ammo we loaded at home, at least not at the Federal level anyway.

The Gun Control Act of 1968 and the amendments of 1986 pretty much spell it ALL out. Manufacturers of ammo are required to have a FFL, just as dealers of firearms are. But just as one who occasionally sells a gun is not obligated to have a FFL (falls under the Federal definition of what they consider to be "engaged in the business of"), I believe the selling of ammo is given the same consideration. Obviously if you were to go into the business of handloading ammo you would have to be federally licensed with a FFL, but I can find nothing that states selling that ammo is illegal.

And to Plainsman......nothing you could ever do would worry me ! :beer:

My RUM is a very specialized rifle that will still barely be broken-in when I'm turning back into dust!!!!!!

So I have plenty of brass!!!


----------



## A-Bolt SS (Mar 11, 2008)

You 7mm STW guys quit ruinin all that 8mm mag brass!
Funny thing is soon I'm gonna hafta start neckin up 7mm STW!


----------



## 7stwchuck (Mar 26, 2008)

I think you would be happy with the 7stw in missouri where iam at there is a good group of guys with them mine is an old wildcat gun a 700 remmi.


----------

